# bulk up



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i have heard tripe as well yuck also maybe a food with more fat% calories??


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

What about Raw


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What about time? 
Plenty of Goldens simply need more time to mature.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I dont know much about showing a Golden pooch however post a picture for a little critique


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Water work,swimming builds them up nicely. Also low impact. For health reasons if you are going up his intake he needs more exercise which builds muscle.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Why do you think he needs more muscle? What's his exercise plan now? What does his vet say about it?


We use tripe as a high-value training treat... (fed with a spoon typically....I'll use my hands for more precision)....you can create very strong behaviors!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A 16 month old male is like a geeky 14 year old boy. IMMATURE.And, like boys, some mature more quickly than others. Artificially "bulking" him up could do irreparabe damage. I've found that dogs that mature more slowly tend to be sound longer. So don' rush him. I'd pull him til he grows up a bit and is ready to win. Maybe do obedience, or tracking to keep him busy and socialized til then...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What about more off-leash exercise? I know that it builds and tones muscles. All natural and free-- and a tired & happy doggie, too!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Swimming would do him,a lot of good.


----------

